# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Amotaks dla 7 letniego dziecka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

córka od wczoraj źle sie zuje,,ma goraczke i od dzis ropne czopy na migdalach. Wnioskuje ze to angina. mam w domy Amotaks 500 przepisany przez lekarza w zwiazku z inna choroba ale go nie wykorzystalam.Czy moge go podac dziecku w zwiazku z angina i w jakich proporcjach gdzu dziecko wazy ok 22/23 kg?

----------

